# I don't know what to do....please help!



## Guest (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm so frustrated. I found out recently that I have IBS. It's a constant pain in the ass. I don't know what to do to make it better. What type of foods are ok to eat? Sometimes the foods I eat don't affect me and other times I wish I ate something else. I can't live like this....it's too painful. Does anyone have some good recipes they could give me or a diet plan that would help? Thanks for listening.


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

If you have divertulitis too......I feel your pain. You have to stay away from nuts, and popcorn. Seeds of any kind. Even from tomatoes. Unless you cut them out,my doc said. You have to write down, all you are eating....see what is bothering you the most!Each of us are diffrent.Peace and Light*


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi ebeth,I too have recently been diagnosed with IBS and its difficult to not feel depressed and totally confused.Its hard to know where to begin isn't it?Keep in touch, and let me know how your getting along.If I find out any good advice/info I'll let ya know.Clair


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Begin by living with it. I started by carrying 6 pairs of diapers daily everywhere I went,Then I discovered NYSTATIN CREAM-USPa cream that you can apply to your senative areas that would be submerged in body fuilds.This prescription drug: NDC:0472-0163-30/100,000 units per gram.With this a plastic leak-tight diapers I can attend school,theatre,shopping,even ride public transit with "No Fear" of embrassmentcaused by "smells and leakage"-This allows me to eat anything that I desire and I do not have to think about what will happen,I just let it happen and go on with my life.It will take some time to adjust to the "Bleep" that you'll be carrying with you ,but what's better being tied to the toilet or being happy with getting to go somewhere besides the toilet!.Sincerely: Tank 2662###aol.com.------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Thank you everyone for your understanding. I really appreciate all of the advice youv'e contributed. It's comforting to know that I am not the only one suffering. By the way, has anyone ever heard of a drug called Lotronex? If so, does it work?


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi ebeth,People have been talking about Lotronex on the support board. You can do a search by clicking on the search button above the message once you're on that board.As for food... I find simple and natural (not processed) works best for me. Do you have D or C? If you go on the support discussion board and search for the word "trigger" (for trigger foods), you'll see what commonly affects some people. It's very individual though... what is good for me might be terrible for you.I'm IBS-D and here's what I ate this week.Monday:Breakfast - Bran flakes with 4 tsp bran sprinkled on top. (I started with 1 tsp and increased it by 1 tsp each day till I found what wasn't too much for me)Lunch - Sliced banana on a wholewheat bagelDinner - Whole wheat pasta with tomato sauce (I posted the recipe here too)Tuesday: Breakfast: SameLunch: leftover pasta and tomato sauceDinner: Baked skinless chicken breast with green beens and carrots, made in the oven with one of those mixes (the one that comes with a roasting bag -- sorry I forget the name).Wednesday:Breakfast: sameLunch: Toasted bagel with a little margarineDinner: Leftover from TuesdayThursday:Breakfast: sameLunch: Banana on a bagel againDinner: Pork chops, apple sauce and sweet potatoLike I said though, these things might not work for everyone. These are the only things I've really found that I can handle so far







Oh, but I did try bbq ribs (with very little sauce) that I made myself, and they were ok too!







Fiona


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2000)

Thanks Fiona! I'll try it and see if it works for me. I have IBS-D. ebeth


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

Hi EBeth,I have had IBS for four years now. I went to an alternative health care M.D. I have been following a wheat free diet. Wheat is the number one irritant for people who have IBS. I am also allergic to oats, soy and sugar. It is very difficult to follow this diet but I feel so much better when I do. Good luck. Try eliminating wheat first, then diary products.jwbird


----------

